# fracking materials



## Olibubble

¡Hola!
Estoy traduciendo un texto sobre pozos petrolíferos y me ha surgido la palabra fracking en esta frase: A variety of well stimulation materials, such as steam, acid, surfactants or fracking materials. ¿Me podría alguien  ayudar a traducir la palabra "fracking"?
Gracias por adelantado.


----------



## sun43

Encontré esto: ww.yourdictionary.com/diction5a.html#oilgas

A lo mejor lo encontrarás allí.


----------



## Dlyons

Fracking is a well stimulation method whereby fluid containing  sand grains is forced into the reservoir rock.


----------



## Olibubble

Gracias a los dos, aunque en el diccionario que me propones sun43 no he encontrado el término. La definición me ha valido, así que de nuevo ¡gracias!


----------



## katzuhiko minohara corona

Fracking = Fractura hidráulica (ensanchar las fisuras por medio de presión),
es inyectar a presión químicos que derriten las rocas dentro de un pozo petrolero
para sacar el petróleo atrapado en las ramificaciones de las fisuras del subsuelo,
pero este método contamina el terreno y el manto acuífero.


----------



## tigra510

Quiero confirmar si la traducción más común de fracking sigue siendo fractura hidráulica o si el término fracking esta más de uso en español en general, o solo en Argentina.

Tengo en este momento un texto que utiliza el termino "fracked" (California’s Getting Fracked) y estoy contemplando traducirlo como “La están frackeando a California”. Me parece que como titulo, tengo que mantener el tono de juego de palabras, ¿no?


----------



## vicdark

Habiendo en español los términos y verbo fractura hidráulica, fracturación y fracturar, por qué usar anglisismos.

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## tigra510

¡Gracias, no había encontrado el verbo fracturar!


----------



## The Newt

tigra510 said:


> [...]
> 
> Tengo en este momento un texto que utiliza el termino "fracked" (California’s Getting Fracked) y estoy contemplando traducirlo como “La están frackeando a California”. Me parece que como titulo, tengo que mantener el tono de juego de palabras, no?



De hecho, hay un juego de palabras: "fracked" como eufemismo improvisado por "fucked."


----------



## tigra510

Claro, ese es el tono que estoy tratando de mantener. ¿Alguien tiene algo más creativo que: La están fracturando a California? ;-)


----------



## esvt

¡Te están fracturando, californiano!


----------



## Mr. Funk

vicdark said:


> Habiendo en español los términos y verbo fractura hidráulica, fracturación y fracturar, por qué usar *anglicismos*.



No puedo estar más de acuerdo, compañero.


----------

